# Claire's Beautiful 2012 Ornament Of Snowball ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

In 2012 ... I was the lucky winner of Claire's Rescue Raffle donation gift. I was so thrilled because that was the prize I had hoped to win. I got to choose a picture of my choice, of Snowball ... so that Claire could then hand paint Snowball's image on one of her gorgeous hand painted ornaments.

Sometime back, I learned that, unfortunately, my thank you to Claire on SM apparently did not post. I was so embarassed and upset learning of this almost two years later. Lynn offered to help see if we could find out what happened with the post. In the meantime, and for at least well over a year ... I was unable to post pictures, and I couldn't figure out why. So, a couple of days ago I asked for Yung's help. The good news is that since then ... the glitch has been solved and I can now post again.

Whatever happened, I honestly don't know. I did find Claire's ornament pictures of Snowball I posted on my FB page in 2012. I posted pictures there, too, because many of my SM friends post more on FB ... and, I also have many other friends and family on FB that I knew would appreciate and love Claire's painting of Snowball. I always loved Claire's gorgeous ornament that she painted of Snowball and so I was very proud to post pictures of her beautiful artwork. Claire is so gifted and anyone who owns a priceless piece of her artwork is truly blessed.

So, for anyone who missed seeing Claire's beautiful painting and artwork ... and, for the many new SM members ... I am posting pictures again. And, I will double check to make sure this gets posted.

Claire, once again, I can't thank you enough for your beautiful gift. Both Felix and I love the cherished ornament you painted of Snowball. As I expressed with you personally, the cherished ornament you handpainted of Snowball ... is proudly displayed, where everyone can see ... on one of our mirrored shelves in our living room.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's simply beautiful! and what a wonderful prize.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so glad that you're able to post pictures again. I know you have been so upset about the loss of the original thread and pictures showing Claire's beautiful prize.

Claire does such a beautiful job on her ornaments (with any and all of her artwork). I have a couple of her pieces and truly treasure them as I know you do too, Marie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I have goose bumps seriously, Claire you really captured Snowball's spirit in his eye's, God has Blessed you with a wonderful gift, the gift of love in your paintings.
Marie I know you and I know just how much you cherish having Snowball, and just how much this ornament means to you and Félix. It's stunning.
This is the first time I have seen the ornament, what a special special gift, I love it. How sad the thread was lost, but I'm glad your sharing it now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh heavens....that is beautiful! What an amazing gift and incredible talent! Does Claire have a webpage or FB page that showcases her items?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That is beautiful. What a wonderful gift you can treasure forever. That would be the most beautiful ornament on the whole tree.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is solo beautiful! And a gift you can treasure forever!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh...I missed seeing this as we were away for a few years. I love Claire's artwork and your priceless ornament with Snowball's adorable face on it just made me smile from ear to ear.

A lifetime treasure for sure! How fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

QUOTE=Snowball Pie's Mommi;3486730]In 2012 ... I was the lucky winner of Claire's Rescue Raffle donation gift. I was so thrilled because that was the prize I had hoped to win. I got to choose a picture of my choice, of Snowball ... so that Claire could then hand paint Snowball's image on one of her gorgeous hand painted ornaments.

Sometime back, I learned that, unfortunately, my thank you to Claire on SM apparently did not post. I was so embarassed and upset learning of this almost two years later. Lynn offered to help see if we could find out what happened with the post. In the meantime, and for at least well over a year ... I was unable to post pictures, and I couldn't figure out why. So, a couple of days ago I asked for Yung's help. The good news is that since then ... the glitch has been solved and I can now post again.

Whatever happened, I honestly don't know. I did find Claire's ornament pictures of Snowball I posted on my FB page in 2012. I posted pictures there, too, because many of my SM friends post more on FB ... and, I also have many other friends and family on FB that I knew would appreciate and love Claire's painting of Snowball. I always loved Claire's gorgeous ornament that she painted of Snowball and so I was very proud to post pictures of her beautiful artwork. Claire is so gifted and anyone who owns a priceless piece of her artwork is truly blessed.

So, for anyone who missed seeing Claire's beautiful painting and artwork ... and, for the many new SM members ... I am posting pictures again. And, I will double check to make sure this gets posted.

Claire, once again, I can't thank you enough for your beautiful gift. Both Felix and I love the cherished ornament you painted of Snowball. As I expressed with you personally, the cherished ornament you handpainted of Snowball ... is proudly displayed, where everyone can see ... on one of our mirrored shelves in our living room. 
[/QUOTE]
*Just beautiful Marie...I love that picture of Snowball...such a great keepsake.*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Will Claire want to do them for a price? I would love of Rocky for my tree.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What an amazing work of art. You can see Snowball's deep soul in those beautiful eyes.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That really is beautiful Marie, Claire really captured Snowball. Amazing artist!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I keep coming back to look at your ornament Marie
Gosh I would love one, I wonder if Claire is still painting them


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that Claire will still do an ornament for you. You can pm her here. Her SM name is The Malt Shoppe. And I know that she used to have a website that displayed many of her lovely pieces, but I don't know if it's still up.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've submitted a picture of Snowball ornament that is a little brighter so you can see the true color.










Yes, I still do these ornaments as well as other items. I used to sell ornaments on ebay at auction, they would sell for over $100. each....they were the days! I can't ask that so it's generally less then 1/2 of that amount.
There are almost 1000 pictures on my website, please visit:
The Malt Shoppe: *www.picturetrail.com/l.claire *
Doing orders helps me be able to donate work to rescue. I paint all breeds, not just Maltese.
Many thanks for the compliments on my work, they are very appreciated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- thanks for posting the website info. I just couldn't locate it at the moment. You really captured Snowball in this ornament -- but, of course, my favorite is the one you did of Secret a few years ago.  Sue and Tyler (snowbody) had it done for one of our Secret Santa gifts. Of course, it's in my living room year round because it's just breathtaking.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Claire -- thanks for posting the website info. I just couldn't locate it at the moment. You really captured Snowball in this ornament -- but, of course, my favorite is the one you did of Secret a few years ago.  Sue and Tyler (snowbody) had it done for one of our Secret Santa gifts. Of course, it's in my living room year round because it's just breathtaking.


 
wow Lynn what a wonderful gift, gosh your ornament looks just like Secret, I can see why you would have it in your livingroom


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So pretty, :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Claire -- thanks for posting the website info. I just couldn't locate it at the moment. You really captured Snowball in this ornament -- but, of course, my favorite is the one you did of Secret a few years ago.  Sue and Tyler (snowbody) had it done for one of our Secret Santa gifts. Of course, it's in my living room year round because it's just breathtaking.


Claire's painting of Secret's ornament is beautiful, too!

And, Lynn ... I love the photo of Secret posing with her ornament ... that is just so precious! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful ornament! The best one on the tree! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I keep coming back to look at your ornament Marie
> Gosh I would love one, I wonder if Claire is still painting them


Darling Paula ... 

You have, and still are going through so much. And, yet ... you are there for your friends and others. You deserve the best, sweet friend. 

So, late last evening I PM'd Claire. I would like for you and Lorin to enjoy hand painted ornaments of Matilda and Maddie ... as a gift from Felix, me, and Snowball. :wub:

I hope to hear from Claire soon ... so that you might have a time frame when she might be able to work on the ornaments for you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How wonderful those ornaments are! And Marie, that is such a sweet thing for you to do for Paula...it just warms my heart 

Th nice thing about the lost post is that now we get to see too!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, it's going to take me days to go thru your web page Claire...I just can't get enough of those sweet ornaments!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- that is so sweet of you and I know that Paula will treasure these forever!!!

Lydia -- I love looking at Claire's website. Her talent is amazing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Paula ...
> 
> You have, and still are going through so much. And, yet ... you are there for your friends and others. You deserve the best, sweet friend.
> 
> ...


 
oh Marie, I am speechless, you don't have to do that for me, you are such a dear precious friend. :wub:You have such a giving heart, I love you.
I'm thrilled to have Claire's ornaments, I will cherish them.
THANK YOU just doesn't seem enough


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh Marie, I am speechless, you don't have to do that for me, you are such a dear precious friend. :wub:You have such a giving heart, I love you.
> I'm thrilled to have Claire's ornaments, I will cherish them.
> THANK YOU just doesn't seem enough


I can never thank YOU enough, darling Paula, for all you do for me and Snowball ... and, Felix, too. So, there!:smootch::tender:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Beautiful Marie, and oh so talented Claire is!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Paula ...
> 
> You have, and still are going through so much. And, yet ... you are there for your friends and others. You deserve the best, sweet friend.
> 
> ...


Marie -- I know how much this means to Paula and indeed she's gone through so much lately that this will help boost her spirits even more as she awaits Maddie's arrival. I was in touch with Claire the other night and decided to get myself a Tyler ornament this year. I've often given them as gifts but it's time for us to have one. :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, what a priceless gift for Paula! how sweet.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I thank everyone for their interest and comments on my work.
Just to help those who might be interested, I thought I'd make a universal 'detail' of the ornaments.
I used to use the regular glass ornaments until one customer dropped hers right out of the box on arrival and shattered it. I sent her a new one.
I use the unbreakable ones now for longevity even tho it's more work since I have to spray them with enamel paint first because they are not that pretty if I didn't. I can use any color one wants but do not recommend red because no matter all my attempts, the red will bleed thru and end up with a pink Maltese. Any other color dog; it's ok on red. These ornaments end up looking very good and should be enjoyed for many years safely. Dog's name can be added, no charge.
A clear pictures of how you want the pet to appear is needed.
I've painted many ornaments in memory of a beloved pet and am told the recipient cried when they saw it; a very rewarding gift.

Payment isn't due until ornament is finished. Since I try to keep the cost as low as possible, checks are appreciated. Paypal's fee is excessive, I'd have to charge more to cover it. There is a lot of work that goes into the preparation of these ornaments.

Just thought that might help if anyone is considering an ornament that is one-of-a-kind original for yourself or as a gift.

Thank you for all the very nice compliments-they are very much appreciated.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I thank everyone for their interest and comments on my work.
> Just to help those who might be interested, I thought I'd make a universal 'detail' of the ornaments.
> I used to use the regular glass ornaments until one customer dropped hers right out of the box on arrival and shattered it. I sent her a new one.
> I use the unbreakable ones now for longevity even tho it's more work since I have to spray them with enamel paint first because they are not that pretty if I didn't. I can use any color one wants but do not recommend red because no matter all my attempts, the red will bleed thru and end up with a pink Maltese. Any other color dog; it's ok on red. These ornaments end up looking very good and should be enjoyed for many years safely. Dog's name can be added, no charge.
> ...


Claire ... I just sent you a PM right before reading your post here ... so, I had no idea yet what you had written. 

In my PM that I just sent to you ... I shared that Paula knows I also spoke to her about me having an additional two ornaments done by you, for Paula and Lorin's fluff angels, who are at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Claire's ornaments. I have one of Sassy and I cherish it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was so happy that Claire uses the unbreakable ornaments. I was so worried that I might break the one I have of Secret. I will definitely be having Claire do ornaments of Breeze and Lacie and maybe Tilly but don't want to overwhelm her for the Holiday Season. Since I display mine year round, I don't care if I get mine after the holidays. I also have a couple of other commissions that I'm having Claire do for me.

Claire -- just have to get my pictures together and talk to you about what I think I want. You all know how much I love Claire's work and I'm always so happy that she donates items to our Rescue Raffle (which I'm not eligible to win) and also to AMAR which I bid on whenever she has something in their auctions. Claire is so supportive of Rescue. 

Although I love the puppy that she painted for our Raffle (did you know it's of Emma - Nida's baby bred by Carina?), and I love the new one that is being raffled by AMAR -- I still think the one that I won at Nationals in San Diego is my favorite. It is of one of Tammy's (Tajon's) girls. A daughter of Silly if I remember correctly. I look at it every day here in my home and am so honored to have it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I was so happy that Claire uses the unbreakable ornaments. I was so worried that I might break the one I have of Secret. I will definitely be having Claire do ornaments of Breeze and Lacie and maybe Tilly but don't want to overwhelm her for the Holiday Season. Since I display mine year round, I don't care if I get mine after the holidays. I also have a couple of other commissions that I'm having Claire do for me.
> 
> Claire -- just have to get my pictures together and talk to you about what I think I want. You all know how much I love Claire's work and I'm always so happy that she donates items to our Rescue Raffle (which I'm not eligible to win) and also to AMAR which I bid on whenever she has something in their auctions. Claire is so supportive of Rescue.
> 
> Although I love the puppy that she painted for our Raffle (did you know it's of Emma - Nida's baby bred by Carina?), and I love the new one that is being raffled by AMAR -- I still think the one that I won at Nationals in San Diego is my favorite. It is of one of Tammy's (Tajon's) girls. A daughter of Silly if I remember correctly. I look at it every day here in my home and am so honored to have it.


Yes, I thought about Claire being busy during the holiday season, too ... and, I told Claire that whatever is a convenient time for her to do Paula's ornaments is fine. I am sure knowing Paula, that she would love receiving her ornaments any time of the year. :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, I thought about Claire being busy during the holiday season, too ... and, I told Claire that whatever is a convenient time for her to do Paula's ornaments is fine. I am sure knowing Paula, that she would love receiving her ornaments any time of the year. :tender:


you know me well:wub: I am just thrilled,:chili: Marie I can't thank you enough, there just isn't words to express how I feel:wub: I love you
Claire I can wait, when I do get them it will be so very special, so take what time you need:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm thrilled to do ornaments for you guys. I am working on two paintings currently, need to do one small one, and have a toy box to paint first. Then I believe I could get started on ornaments. A few more paintings to do but they can wait til after.
I'll try to get them done for your holiday but I do appreciate your patience.
I have company coming for Thanksgiving, so that puts a halt on creating.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's spot on Snowball...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you know me well:wub: I am just thrilled,:chili: Marie I can't thank you enough, there just isn't words to express how I feel:wub: I love you
> Claire I can wait, when I do get them it will be so very special, so take what time you need:wub:


That's so sweet Paula, you make me feel all warm and fuzzy. I love all of the little dogs on this SM; that love gets transferred into the finished product.

I truly appreciate the business, it helps a great deal to accomplish the costs involved in the donations I do.

Many thanks......


----------

